# Patio encloser



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

My pigeon cage is on my patio and I would like to enclose the patio to keep the ferals off. I have an idea on the bottom half, I'm going to make it solid wood panel but would like to screen the top half to let the sun in. 
Has anyone screened in their patio? Can you please post a picture? I'm just baffled about this screening, not a clue.
Thank you,
Kim

I'm not worried about the bird flu but I am worried about my neighbors worrying about the bird flu. I would like to protect my pigeons from the situation in S. California and what happen to Red and his pigeons. Very sad!
I have been wanting to enclose the patio anyway this is just an extra kick in the butt to do it.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Kim,

I know how you feel. I think that we must all make certain that no one can even suspect that our pet birds have been exposed to the virus.

I read the UK legislation on preventative measures http://www.opsi.gov.uk/si/si2005/20052989.htm and decided to adopt this one as soon as possible. Not because I am afraid of other birds but because I am afraid of people! 

_poultry and other captive birds must be fed and provided with drinking water indoors or under a shelter which prevents wild birds from gaining access to the food or water supply;_


Cynthia


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Kippy,

Could you take a picture of the patio from the outside and then how it looks from standing inside looking up at the roof line?? That would help in terms of best fastening system.

fp


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Kim,

I know ZigZagMarquis's loft is actually his enclosed patio. I went looking through some of his old threads, but the pictures of the set-up that used to be there are now gone. Perhaps if he comes on and sees this he can repost a few pictures of his enclosure....it might be just what you're thinking of.

Linda


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*"I know ZigZagMarquis's loft is actually his enclosed patio."*

I was thinking about that but could not remember who's loft/patio it was. We have roofing guys re doing our roof tomorrow so I have to clear off the patio. I will take pictures and post. We have some G's going into the roof and house right now that's why I would like to try and do this myself.

I just checked Zigs old threads and could not find any old pictures of his loft after he built it.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

My dad enclosed our patio by building a low wall (maybe 24") out of cinder blocks, then framed walls above that with 2"x4" lumber. He tacked screening on the lumber but you would need to also use hardware cloth or something similar to protect your birds from predators. Great idea to use the existing patio. Make sure your design is easy to clean!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

* "He tacked screening on the lumber" *

How exactly did he do that? Is there anyway you could send or post a picture? My pijs are still going to be in their cage I just want to enclose the patio to keep the ferals off the patio.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

KIPPY said:


> * "He tacked screening on the lumber" *
> QUOTE]
> 
> He used a staple gun every nine inches or so.


----------

